# Using harbor freight coupon at Home Depot



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

I have heard several times on LJ that several of you have used a Harbor Freight Coupon at Home Depot. What coupon are we talking about? I would like to buy a ridgid planer from there. Are you using the 20% off coupon?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Yep, the 20% off one item coupon. I got them to accept it for the ridgid drill press I bought.
The manager seemed reluctant, but I'm pretty sure he knew if he didn't let me use the coupon I wouldn't have made the purchase.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.dealsoff.com/images/harbor-freight-coupons.jpg

Goggle harbor freight 20% off coupon and choose the one you want.

HTH


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Neither of the 2 nearby Home Depot stores will honor the 20% Harbor Freight coupon here. They consider Harbor Freight to be so inferior it's not "a competitor". 

They *WILL*, however, honor a Lowes coupon for people who have moved. You register on Lowes' web site and tell it you're moving and they email you a 10% off coupon. THAT one was honored at HD here.

Seems kind of hit-or-miss as to whether your HD will accept it or not.


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

Its really hit or miss. My local Home Depots accepted the HF coupons for about a year and recently have all begun to refuse them.


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

I just used the HF coupon a couple of weeks ago at a local Home Depot. It got me 20% off a $485 60 gallon compressor. Went to the store manager with the coupon and she was totally cooperative. Tried the same at Lowes and was declined.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I also tried the HF coupon at both my local HDs. In both instances the clerk snickered and said they couldn't honor it. Both times I asked to speak with a manager. And both managers basically told me to F_off. One of the managers told me that they used to accept them, but when word got around town, they got inundated with all sorts of coupons and price-matching schemes. 
Luckily, Lowes and HD both offer 10% discount to military/vets.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i called my home depot and asked the manager before going and he agreed to take it for my ts.i also bought several more items at the same time.if you call a store and that manager won't take it try another time and a different manager might take it.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep HD and Lowes both do the Military/Vet 10% off , just show them your DD214 or VA Card if you have one and it is a done deal. At my Local HD I don't even have to ask anymore , I may have been in there to many times.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

In the past my local Lowes and HD would take Harbor Freight coupons, but it's been a while since I've gotten that to work. As others have said, they just say they're not a competitor. Can't say I blame them though.

All of my local HD's take Lowe's moving coupons (the 10% off ones) without any hesitation. You can just ask the cashier if they take a Lowe's coupon and they have the authority to give you the discount right there. With the HF coupon, there always had to be a manager involved.

If you have a Discover card, they usually have 5% cash back at both places, but online only. The Lowe's one is pretty good because you can combine that with one of the moving coupons, which does work online. It effectively works out to 14.5% off; it's no 20% HF discount, but its pretty much guaranteed and there's no hassle. This quarter Discover is also giving 5% cash back for B&M hardware stores.


----------



## Anguspapa (Sep 13, 2013)

Being a past employee of Depot, I served 10 years, I served my time in hell, I never saw them take a HB coupon, but that does not mean they wouldn't. It's worth the try. And like has been said it depends on who you ask. Right now if you put your purchase on a Depot card you can get 5%, but have to remind them. They have always taken Lowe's coupons, you can also make them beat Lowe's prices by 5%, vice versa. I made them lower the price of my DeWalt 12" sliding compound miter saw, from $599.00 to $429, after taxes! Beating Amazons price. I worked, under that manager and she new that I would bring my new saw in and receipt, from Amazon and show her boss! Then ask, are you happy you lost the sale?


----------

